# Meal before work?



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

How many of you guys give a different meal before you work your dogs? If so, what kind? Notice anything different, like more energy vs. a dog that is almost sleepy?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't feed my dogs before they work, they eat in the late afternoons n they work in the mornings.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I feed my dogs under 6 mo -3x a day. Over 6 months 2x a day. They are not worked for at least one hour after eating in the am or lunch meal. Heavy exercise ---2 hours. I will also feed a smaller meal if I know that they will be working really hard within 3 hours of feeding. In other words...If I am going to be doing bite work taining at 9-9:30 am I will feed my dogs a lighter breakfast meal at 6 am. Dinner meal is at the end of the day & is the heaver meal & no work is done after that meal. I also wait at least an hour after working before feeding. If hard work, (bitework, heavy exercise) I wait 2-3 hours before feeding. BTW my dogs are fed a totally raw diet.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I used to not feed in the AM before tracking, but found the dog to be too hectic on the track. Now I feed a small meal around 1/2 hr - 45 min before.


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

I feed my PSD as soon as we return home from shift (Science Diet). When we start work I give him (1) Milk Bone buiscuit and (1) halfway through shift.


----------

